# General Business Category > Marketing Forum >  Do-Follow Vs No-Follow

## kylojoe

What is the benefit of Do-Follow and No-Follow backlinks? and between different Do-Follow and No-Follow backlinks.

----------


## Sheraz

Its like yin and Yan. Serch engine recognise do follow links and they effect positively on your websites page ranking. As for no follow they are just links directing towards your website and they do not make any effect on your website page ranking.

----------


## lynsofia

A no-follow link is a link that does not count as a point in the page favor it means does not boost page rank and not in page placement on search engines. It means no-follow known as lonely life. So no-follow tags is notice sign for google boot saying "don't count this" for it. 
Do-follow links allow Google to follow them and reach our website. It Giving us link and juice and backlinks. It means do-follows links help to boost web ranking and page replacement on the search engine.

----------


## thepepy

Do follow links work as Points in favour of search engine rankings. No Follow links do not, however, you need to have both " Do Follow" and "No Follow" backlinks as this appears natural to Google, which will help your organic search. I would say build 75% of "Do Follow" Links and "25% of "No Follow" links if you are focusing on Search engine optimization. Most Social Media websites offer "No follow" links.

----------


## michaelkobeke

there is value for your site with do-follow.

----------


## thepepy

Do Follow Links are counted as votes by Google, having more do follow links point to your site will positively impact your organic rankings (If applied correctly). No Follow Links are generally ignored by Google, the reason Google introduced them was to prevent spammers from placing their link everywhere on the Internet. However, its always good to have 10-15% of your backlinks as "No Follow" if you are building backlinks for SEO purposes.

----------


## ravva

> What is the benefit of Do-Follow and No-Follow backlinks? and between different Do-Follow and No-Follow backlinks.



I think do-follow backlinks gives link juice, but no-follow doesn't.

----------


## thepepy

Google records Do Follow Links as part of the "SEO Score", and No Follow websites were created to prevent people from spamming their links on websites for SEO purposes. However its important to have both Do-Follow and No-Follow as this makes your SEO campaign seem natural in the eyes of Google. If you only link from Do-Follow websites, Google might assume you are trying to manipulate their systems, which could lead to a penalty or ban. You should focus on growing your presence online, regardless if the website you are linking from is Do-Follow or No-Follow.

----------


## 2Conn

Actually would be better for your website and SEO if you wouldn't concentrate of this issue, for sure do-follow links better, but you shouldn't have only do-follow links cause it's more than strange anyway. Correct ? See my point ? I hope so anyway :Wink:

----------


## RylJam

Do-Follow back-links gives link juice, It is crawl-able link but No-Follow back-links not potential, But It is helpful for increasing traffic.

----------


## New Perspective studio

A quick google search would tell you all you need to know. While a lot of what is written online about websites and seo can be taken with a huge grain of salt since google is forever changing its algorithm. 
So online you would read mostly do follow links to a website give it "link juice" which is meant to increase ranking ----fantastic right? Also on the other end no follow links don't pass link juice and therefore don't effect ranking right? Wrong. 

Theres alot of factors at play here a links value has a lot to do with where its coming from, in terms of relevancy. 

So if you have a link from a technology website and you are a technology website you are halfway there. However if that link is a dofollow and no traffic really comes through it its going to lose a lot of value in googles eyes and is not really helping you at all.

Take the same link make it a no follow but this time a ton of traffic comes through there, if the user metrics are good that link is worth something to not only google, who will boost your organic ranking for it, but for... well relevant traffic. 

So if we are talking purely traffic here it doesn't matter what the link is as long as its relevant ...it can bring traffic, if you are asking about its effect on ranking which is usually the question paired with do follows and no follows its a little more complicated than yes or no. Google also states that any link paid for should be no follow or risk getting a penalty for link building. Why well they dont want you to manipulate search engine rankings and also get free traffic because you my friend on the second or third page with no traffic are more likey to use adwords as opposed to you on the first page of google or lots of traffic heavy inbound links.

----------


## zonzhu

The only technical difference between the two is that a nofollow link has a nofollow tag. As a user, it's impossible to tell the difference between a nofollow and dofollow link. However, they ONLY count dofollow links in their algorithm. In fact, according to Google, nofollow links don't pass any PageRank.

----------


## wptech

Hi all,

I think no-follow also contributes a little to Domain authority. I agree with @Ryljam it helps for traffic.

----------


## New Perspective studio

> The only technical difference between the two is that a nofollow link has a nofollow tag. As a user, it's impossible to tell the difference between a nofollow and dofollow link. However, they ONLY count dofollow links in their algorithm. In fact, according to Google, nofollow links don't pass any PageRank.


This is completely incorrect most social media links pinterest and instagram are no follow and they have been proven to increase rank, directly indirectly. If User experience ie time spent on a page and low bounce rate is a ranking foctor which it is then getting "good" traffic from a well placed no follow link will increase your rankings. As i've said above google is looking at ux as a whole and that also includes the use and relevance of link do follow or no follow.

----------

